# Our new toy



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

1999 Dresser 510C. It goes in for a make over this coming week, replacing glass, 4 tires, full service and some odds and ends.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks good. We are looking for a decent used mid size like that. How many hours does it have? I have never operated a Dresser. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Advantage;1085545 said:


> Looks good. We are looking for a decent used mid size like that. How many hours does it have? I have never operated a Dresser. How do you like it so far?


The hour meter stopped working a 1160 but a local business traded it in and said from the average day of use there is around 4k. I believe it, its the original paint and the underneath and engine compartment are very clean. The only thing Ive done to it is sit in it,lol. I've never ran one before just like anything else, a little practice and I should be good to go. I'm debating what tires I should get. The dealer is going to replace all four but I dont know if the ag tread is better than other types or not but should move some snow. We're putting the new BX12 on it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Good for you Brian....care to share what you paid for it? & what kind of tires are you getting?

Definitely need to post some pics of it all spruced up & the boss attached


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, must see it when complete with the Boss.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snocrete;1085550 said:


> Good for you Brian....care to share what you paid for it? & what kind of tires are you getting?
> 
> Definitely need to post some pics of it all spruced up & the boss attached


Thanks sno. I wanted to get some opinions on tires. The dealer is going to replace all 4 but I was wondering about the different tread types. I wanted to know about the tread that has a more "blocky" type pattern, I don't know if blocky is the right word to describe them but not ag or the type of tread that goes in wavy solid ribs across the tire. You know what I mean,lol


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snocrete;1085550 said:


> Good for you Brian....care to share what you paid for it? & what kind of tires are you getting?
> 
> Definitely need to post some pics of it all spruced up & the boss attached


I paid 22k for it with them replacing the windshield, side door and window, 4 tires and a full service. I was sitting in it today and found a few more things they're gonna be fixing....the heater controls are inop and we dont even know if the heater works. We sign the papers on Wed. so this gives me plenty of time to negotiate.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

i would think tires like these would be good for snow operations, and general yard work (loading materials/ moving stuff) at a shop.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/213346163/loader_tire_radial_otr_tire_29.html


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snocrete;1085562 said:


> i would think tires like these would be good for snow operations, and general yard work (loading materials/ moving stuff) at a shop.
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/213346163/loader_tire_radial_otr_tire_29.html


Yep, those are the ones I was wondering about.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The name of the tread pattern you are trying to describe is an industrial type of tread pattern. Tire size will be the leading factor in which tires you have to choose from. 17 x 25 is probably what you have on that size loader. I prefer radials but they are usually a bit more expensive than bias ply tires. I have heard some people on this site say that they prefer the bias ply tires for snow removal. I have also heard mention of snow specific tread patterns for loaders though I have not seen nor heard of them in the field. IMO the industrial pattern will get better traction, and wear better than the agricultural pattern like those on that loader now. My Deere 544J (3 yard loader) has XTLA 20.5 x 25 Michelin radials (L2 tread pattern) on it. Here's a link:
http://www.michelinearthmover.com/html/tires/XTLA.html


----------



## rattler (Dec 20, 2009)

the guys around here use something like these for snow only http://otr.bridgestone.co.jp/cgi-bin/tread.cgi?tread=VSW&index=1


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tire heads up. The "Industrial" type is exactly what I was thinking of.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Brian, 
rattler posted exactly what I was talking to you about.....try to get the company to put those on


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mick76;1085723 said:


> Brian,
> rattler posted exactly what I was talking to you about.....try to get the company to put those on


Yep, hopefully they are open on Monday.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good man, That pusher is going to look some good on that loader, Maybe we should get you out from under those fisher plows on the trucks now and then your good to go. I will call your tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ColumbiaLand;1085745 said:


> Looking good man, That pusher is going to look some good on that loader, Maybe we should get you out from under those fisher plows on the trucks now and then your good to go. I will call your tomorrow.


LOL, the Fisher's are paid for, I'm going to run those til' they look like swiss cheese.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks good. I was actually just on an earlier 515 Dresser on auction. Didn't wind up with it though. Does yours have a Cummins?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

From the specs I found on line it said its a Komatsu (or however you spell it) 103hp.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Brian,

That machine should be able to handle a little bigger pusher don't you think?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

ff610;1085883 said:


> Brian,
> 
> That machine should be able to handle a little bigger pusher don't you think?


I thought the same thing


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ff610;1085883 said:


> Brian,
> 
> That machine should be able to handle a little bigger pusher don't you think?


IDK. We have to drive this thing between 2 different lots about 8 miles apart so I didn't want to get too wide. It only weighs 15,516lbs and from reading and talking to guys who have one they all said weight has a big part to do with the amount of snow you can push. A few local guys said the CAT 430D backhoe we were going to rent would be able to handle a 12ft pusher but when it gets to be 6" of wet stuff it would have trouble. This loader isnt much bigger in weight or hp than that backhoe so I figured it would be a perfect set up.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Brian Young;1085895 said:


> IDK. We have to drive this thing between 2 different lots about 8 miles apart so I didn't want to get too wide. It only weighs 15,516lbs and from reading and talking to guys who have one they all said weight has a big part to do with the amount of snow you can push. A few local guys said the CAT 430D backhoe we were going to rent would be able to handle a 12ft pusher but when it gets to be 6" of wet stuff it would have trouble. This loader isnt much bigger in weight or hp than that backhoe so I figured it would be a perfect set up.


Yeah if you have to run it on the road larger then a 12' would cause some problems! Especially 8 miles..... I am running a 12' sectional LD on my Cat 906 and I was told it wouldn't have any problems so keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ff610;1086041 said:


> Yeah if you have to run it on the road larger then a 12' would cause some problems! Especially 8 miles..... I am running a 12' sectional LD on my Cat 906 and I was told it wouldn't have any problems so keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck!


Well luckily there are a few ways to get to the next lot. Its a ghost town after 10pm on the main road during the snow season, the other two ways are just as "lonely" but only two lanes. I just hope our local P.D. leaves us alone.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Man, 8 miles is a long way in that loader. How fast will that thing run?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cubanb343;1086056 said:


> Man, 8 miles is a long way in that loader. How fast will that thing run?


The salesman said I could get it up to 30mph. Its only going to take me about 20 minutes, maybe 30, thats not too bad.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

If your roads are anything like those in WI, don't plan on 30 MPH, even if it would go that fast. Winter roads (the best ones) here in a loader are about 20-22 MPH w/o ride control.

I think the 12' box will be a good fit for the mahine. Good luck with it.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Brian, you say that machine is only 15,000#?? At 103 HP I would guess that it's at least a 2.5 yard loader. I'm not sure about 2.5 yard loaders, especially Dressers, But a 3 yard loader is in the 28-30 thousand pound range. I bet a 2.5 yarder is closer to 25,000 pounds. Are you sure about the weight or is that only a one yard loader? 
As far as the speed goes I would think you will be 20 to 25MPH max. What year is that loader? When Komatsu bought Dresser I don't think they were making there own engines so maybe it is a rebadged Cummins (my 416 engine says Cat on it but it's a Perkins, just ast they are today). Maybe check into that. I'm not trying to argue about it. I feel that it may be important to you though. Especially if you are having difficulty getting parts at Komatsu. There are a lot of Cummins dealers in the US and you may even save money on parts if you buy them from the right Cummins dealer. Komatsu has come a long way for parts availability in the US. But they may not have much on the shelf for that Dresser. Even if you pay the same you may get the parts sooner through Cummins.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

DGODGR;1086153 said:


> Brian, you say that machine is only 15,000#?? At 103 HP I would guess that it's at least a 2.5 yard loader. I'm not sure about 2.5 yard loaders, especially Dressers, But a 3 yard loader is in the 28-30 thousand pound range. I bet a 2.5 yarder is closer to 25,000 pounds. Are you sure about the weight or is that only a one yard loader?
> As far as the speed goes I would think you will be 20 to 25MPH max. What year is that loader? When Komatsu bought Dresser I don't think they were making there own engines so maybe it is a rebadged Cummins (my 416 engine says Cat on it but it's a Perkins, just ast they are today). Maybe check into that. I'm not trying to argue about it. I feel that it may be important to you though. Especially if you are having difficulty getting parts at Komatsu. There are a lot of Cummins dealers in the US and you may even save money on parts if you buy them from the right Cummins dealer. Komatsu has come a long way for parts availability in the US. But they may not have much on the shelf for that Dresser. Even if you pay the same you may get the parts sooner through Cummins.


Jason, your exactly right. I went to the dealer to drive it and it was already in the shop so I was talking to the salesman, (who is going to install a separate set of driving lights, a slow moving sign and replace everything else that needed fixed, so well worth the trip,lol) but he said its a rebadged Cummins. As far as speed, he said around 30mph but yeah, on crappy roads more like low 20's. As far as weight, thats just what I read from a site on line, the bucket is a 2yrd bucket. And its a 1999


----------



## drewlandscaping (Sep 11, 2011)

do u have any pics of the loader from the side?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

drewlandscaping;1306511 said:


> do u have any pics of the loader from the side?


The only pics I have are whats on here. I HAD some really cool pics with it from the side with the box on and about 20ft of snow in front of the box pushing but they were trashed along with my old cell phone.


----------



## drewlandscaping (Sep 11, 2011)

We just picked up a loader just like yours. R loader has a perkins in it not a cummins. Was wondering. Did u go with the 12ft box? and if so how well did it work pushing it?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

drewlandscaping;1307054 said:


> We just picked up a loader just like yours. R loader has a perkins in it not a cummins. Was wondering. Did u go with the 12ft box? and if so how well did it work pushing it?


Yes we went with the BX12. It worked out very well. Here's what we found....that machine and box set up is pedal down pushing and rarely plowed in 1st or 3rd. But that box is 12ft wide, about 30 some inches tall and about 4ft deep! Thats a lot of snow! We had to split up the lot that we were plowing into 3/4 to one side and the other 1/4 to the other, that lot was about 175 yrd long and about 50-75yrd wide. I think a lot had to do with the box. The BX12 is a floating "slip hitch" that allowed the box to ride along the surface so we had all 4 wheels on the ground which gave it traction. There were only a few times where we had to cut a pile in half to move it due to plow guys making Mt. Everest out of snow. So far its been a good loader, the tranny gage kept reading hot after about an hours worth of use but it never slipped or anything. Its no speed demand and we're thinking of getting the tires filled this year to add extra weight. We ended up leaving it on site, there was no way we were going to move from site to site with it. All in all I like it, would I want a CAT 938 or something like that, sure but for the money I spent it was well worth it.


----------



## drewlandscaping (Sep 11, 2011)

that a good size lot. Does your box have metal or rubber edge? We have a metal one on r toolcat and love it just have seen alot of guys talk about rubber vs steel and wondered if different being because box so much bigger?


----------



## gvm (Nov 1, 2010)

Brian Young;1307064 said:


> Yes we went with the BX12. It worked out very well. Here's what we found....that machine and box set up is pedal down pushing and rarely plowed in 1st or 3rd. But that box is 12ft wide, about 30 some inches tall and about 4ft deep! Thats a lot of snow! We had to split up the lot that we were plowing into 3/4 to one side and the other 1/4 to the other, that lot was about 175 yrd long and about 50-75yrd wide. I think a lot had to do with the box. The BX12 is a floating "slip hitch" that allowed the box to ride along the surface so we had all 4 wheels on the ground which gave it traction. There were only a few times where we had to cut a pile in half to move it due to plow guys making Mt. Everest out of snow. So far its been a good loader, the tranny gage kept reading hot after about an hours worth of use but it never slipped or anything. Its no speed demand and we're thinking of getting the tires filled this year to add extra weight. We ended up leaving it on site, there was no way we were going to move from site to site with it. All in all I like it, would I want a CAT 938 or something like that, sure but for the money I spent it was well worth it.


The Dressers are great machines, and you did well for the money spent. yes, i think filling your tires would be ideal for traction, however, with that trans temp gauge, id replace it and see if its just that easy, since the trans itself gave you no trouble while the gauge was reading hot. The filled tires will test your machine to the max....be careful! replace that gauge!

I have a couple customers that run the same machine with my winter blaster plow. its an 8'/13' setup. Travels or plows at 8', and can plow 13' wide at full open. Its the perfect plow for your Dresser. Just click the link in my signature to see it. Again, nice job on the price of the machine, 22k is pretty good. Those usually fetch 10 grand more than you paidThumbs Up


----------

